# Taxes Software Recommendation for Self Employed - Uber blackcar driver



## vipdriver (Dec 6, 2015)

Any recommendation for which is the best software provider (TT, HRb or others) and which type (Home & Business)?

In the past I have used TT HB but this was for non-Uber income.


----------



## Older Chauffeur (Oct 16, 2014)

I bought TurboTax Deluxe for $39.95 at Costco. It comes on a CD, and has a download link included. It has everything you need to file for self employment/independent contractor income. I believe that the online versions require an upgrade to get Schedules C and SE, but they are on the Deluxe CD. I’ve used it for several years. It’s good for up to five returns. I share with a friend, splitting the cost, so it’s pretty cheap.


----------



## Seamus (Jun 21, 2018)

I use TurboTax Home and Business and for me personally, it's the best at handling a variety of circumstances. I won't downgrade to save a little money.


----------

